# Should I switch trainers?



## labradoodle (Jul 9, 2020)

I am currently riding at a very recreational barn (most of the riders are beginners). I have a jumping trainer and a flatwork trainer both working together at the same barn. I've been jumping for more than 6 months and am only jumping crossrails/ 2ft verticals. Most of the time we're doing single jumps or like two jump lines and I've only done two courses total. There are many show barns in the area (which is what i'm interested in), so finding one shouldn't be too much of a problem. Should I switch or continue? Ofc if i'm gonna be switching barns i will do it once coronavirus is more contained.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!


Loaded question and a answer you probably won't like...
You've been jumping for about 6 months and are already doing 2' verticals sounds pretty darn good to me.
Sounds more that your trainers are working with you to build a solid foundation of riding fundamentals so as you are ready you can proceed safely to higher and more complicated jump work.
To often riders are moved to fast beyond their capabilities and in the future you fall apart because the foundation was not built strong to endure and be present when the riding gets tough and more technical and complicated in difficulty.

For me, I would rather stay at a "quiet" barn atmosphere where my trainers could/would concentrate more on me than have to work with 20 riders all needing their attention and so you get less.....
I would rather put the work in so when I go to a show I am very prepared to ride my level of competition with ease, and if something happened to excite my horse I coped than take a face-plant, wrecking my confidence level...
I would rather show at a few select shows and do really well than to show at a lot of shows and just be a mediocre rider and horse...just getting by.
That though is a personal decision to make...
Do you want to have more concentrated attention paid to you as you learn fundamentals, build that strong foundation that you will rely on forever and ever riding or do you want to go zooming along with out being fully prepared...
That is the difference in slowing down and learning till it is second nature like breathing..._it just happens ... _When you sit astride a 1,000 pound animal with a brain the size of a large softball I would far rather be prepared than be a causality of rushing my training....splat.
Learning to be one with your horse, your riding partner, takes time to make the magic happen.
To ride in true harmony with your horse does not happen overnight. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## labradoodle (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks for the very helpful reply!
I do understand your point on how a smaller barn environment is beneficial, and I do like the more personalized instruciton I am getting. I think I will continue riding at the same barn for now and go slow and steady (it wins the race lol).


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

2' in 6 months to me sounds like pushing and not building. Especially if you jumped straight into jumping with out building your basic skills.

It takes time to build form and rushing often leads to bad habits and poor performance later on. While 2 foot is not that great of a height and likely something pony can do in his sleep, you aren't there yet. There is so much more to jumping than just popping over.

If these two are able to get you a solid foundation then stay. If not move on.


----------

